# Easy skeeter pee



## twistedvine (Nov 21, 2010)

I really want to attempt an SP. However have been limited to kit wines. Does anyone have an easy SP recipe that has worked for them and are willing to share???


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Nov 21, 2010)

twistedvine said:


> I really want to attempt an SP. However have been limited to kit wines. Does anyone have an easy SP recipe that has worked for them and are willing to share???



The recipe on the Skeeter Pee website is fairly straight forward. You will need to purchase some chemicals like yeast nutrient, yeast energizer and a fining agent. Kits come with these items included, so once you venture off the kit trail, you'll need some of these things on your own.

Do you have a kit wine going that you could use the slurry as a starter for your Skeeter Pee?


----------



## Wade E (Nov 21, 2010)

This skeeter pee isnt really any harder them most kits with the exception of you really should have a yeast slurry to start this wine with as its very acidic that a fresh yeast may find hard to deal with. A Slurry is the way to go but at least a starter yeast should be used.


----------



## twistedvine (Nov 21, 2010)

I have a mead and a mezza luna white. when you guys talk about slurry, you mean the left over after I am done clearing and bottling or the left over from another stage???


----------



## Wade E (Nov 21, 2010)

The left overs from when racking from primary or right after fermentation has finished.


----------



## twistedvine (Nov 21, 2010)

thanks wade, I will have to wait for now, everything that I have going has already been in their secondaries for awhile


----------



## mrzazz (Nov 22, 2010)

I make it with no lees starter. I actually like it better that way. Start it with no lemon get it going about 2 days and add the lemon. Works for me every time


----------



## RedNeckWino (Dec 5, 2010)

I started mine with one concentrate as a starter pack, Then put into the normal lees and lemon SP of the same flavor.


----------

